# www.golfclubexchange.com



## golfgirl2006

This is a great website for golf clubs that is similiar to ebay. It features some of the best names in golf clubs for a pretty reasonable price. I havent purchased anything from there, but only because I am not in the market for any new clubs right now. 

If anyone makes a purchase let us know how the sale went!


----------



## RYANNNNN

As posted in your previous section I will hopefully be buying from there soon. I will post all interesting details after the transaction has been made.


----------



## Callaway

I've heard of this site and a friend has used it, it's very good and efficient and useful for anyone really, especially if you are needing big supplies.


----------



## geline

Hi! Looks like this is another info for me to use..

Thanks, guys, might as well reach that site and secure the things I need as I am about to purchase for my own use.... 

Keep on posting...


----------



## Michael311

Interesting. Their fees for the seller aren't bad, either.


----------

